# Closed captioning in one step



## knealy

It takes about 20 clicks to turn on closed captioning on the 922. Where can I suggest that Dish assign one of the colored programmable buttons on the remote to turn it on and off in one click? It's a real pain to turn it on and off. Of course if actors didn't mumble, it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## P Smith

In ViP922 forum.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

knealy said:


> It takes about 20 clicks to turn on closed captioning on the 922. Where can I suggest that Dish assign one of the colored programmable buttons on the remote to turn it on and off in one click? It's a real pain to turn it on and off. Of course if actors didn't mumble, it wouldn't be an issue.


I don't know how much Dish weighs suggestions... but you can PM one of the DIRT representatives that are members here and tell them your suggestion OR you can consider calling Dish.

_Moving thread to the 922 support forum for better attention._


----------



## Jhon69

knealy said:


> It takes about 20 clicks to turn on closed captioning on the 922. Where can I suggest that Dish assign one of the colored programmable buttons on the remote to turn it on and off in one click? It's a real pain to turn it on and off. Of course if actors didn't mumble, it wouldn't be an issue.


With your 32.0 remote control,press the yellow button, number 7, arrow down to select On,arrow up to select Save,press the Live TV button and your done.

I'm sure there are others who have found even a faster way.


----------



## knealy

If someone had a quicker way, I'm ready to hear it. Thanks for this shortcut. You've reduced the number of steps from 20 to 10. That's an improvement.

But why can't Dish program one of the colored buttons to simply turn it on and off with one click. Many basic remotes have this dedicated key. My wife and I are constantly having to turn it on because of foreign accents or mumbling actors or poor sound mixes. But I don't want to leave it on because it's distracting if it's not needed.


----------



## Jhon69

knealy said:


> If someone had a quicker way, I'm ready to hear it. Thanks for this shortcut. You've reduced the number of steps from 20 to 10. That's an improvement.
> 
> But why can't Dish program one of the colored buttons to simply turn it on and off with one click. Many basic remotes have this dedicated key. My wife and I are constantly having to turn it on because of foreign accents or mumbling actors or poor sound mixes. But I don't want to leave it on because it's distracting if it's not needed.


Your Welcome.

You might try to change the text size or color ect. to make it less distracting.The 922 does that very good.

The only other way is to get a remote that does macros(where you can assign several button presses to the buttons) most of the ones I know that do that are IR signal(the cheap ones) so you would need to activate the IR signal acceptor in the Remote Manager in Settings.

I have no idea why DISH does this that way so I just live with it.

Thought I would tell you my preferences with CC.I like the text small,the text itself,white,background black and solid(This is on a 55" HDTV).

For all the things that people feel DISH does wrong the new format on the VIP922 and Hopper with the Channel Logos HD EPG is nothing short of awesome!.


----------

